# DEF tank is full, but dash message says empty



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Check codes.

If nothing then replace DEF HEATER/Reservoir. Which is covered by an extended warranty thing.

The ‘heater’ also contains sensors to detect DEF.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Said TSB for issue. https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/MC-10126332-9999.pdf

You can take that with you and show the service manager.Sometimes they get grumpy when you do that.

It’s not 1:1 what the TSB says. But yeah that’s what it is. I’ve worked on these engines far longer than any GM tech has.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah, this item is covered by a special warranty so it should still be covered. If you paid a shop to replace it last time, you can get a refund from GM.

I had my first one done under warranty and it failed a second time which I did myself since I was outside of the 120k mile range. This repair takes less than 30 minutes. It's very easy and I don't even remember needing any tools other than a small 2x4 and hammer to tap on the ring to loosen it up.


----------

